# Ohio Knife Laws?



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I sometimes wear a small fixed blade knife on my belt that my father game me along time ago. The blade length is a tad longer than the width of my hand. I use it for general utility, around the house, fishing, camping ect. Occasionally i stop by the super market while i'm out and about. My buddy told me that i wasn't aloud to wear it in public places bc it was against the law. I don't know were to look it up at, but i'm not using the knife as a weapon, and it would be a real hassle to take it off every time i was in a public place. So my question is, is it against the law to have it on my belt in a sheath, and should i only ware it around the house and in the field?


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

If it is in plain sight, you are good to go. If it is in your pocket or hidden in any way, make sure you notify immediately if you are ever in contact with a law enforcement officer.

This is how I had it explained to me before.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 5" bowie knife I keep on my belt in plain sight when fishing. In all the safety checks and bull sessions I've had with the law I've never been challenged on it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

cool thanks for the info guys.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well unhidden ok concealed no. Also there is no blade size either in most places. But if your caught in a crime,or being arrested it will be considered a deadly weapon weather 1-20 inches long in your pocket. weather a straight blade or pocket knife.


----------



## dirtyone55 (Apr 9, 2012)

I think it is one of those things.... if you are not out causing trouble like a hooligan nothing bad will happen to you. If you were acting like a punk or something I think it could end up as an additional charge just to cause more of a headache.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Smitty82,
You should look into the ORC and read it for yourself.  A simple search could save you a lot of grief later.

Knowledge is very powerful...and ignorance of the law is no excuse. 

ORC 2923.12 Carrying Concealed Weapons:
(A) No person shall knowingly carry or have, concealed on the person&#8217;s person or concealed ready at hand, any of the following:

(1) A deadly weapon other than a handgun;
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/2923.12

Bowhunter57


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't think concealing a knife was brought into question here. The OP just wants confirmation he can wear it on his belt and not get hassled.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

you can carry a sword,a shotgun,or even a rocket launcher as long as you dont use it on anyone,discharge a firearm in city limits,or threaten anybody with it.its not aginst the law to carry a weapon,only aginst the law to conceal one,or brandish it in a threatning mannor.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Net said:


> I don't think concealing a knife was brought into question here. The OP just wants confirmation he can wear it on his belt and not get hassled.


Yes, Thank you.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Smitty82,
> You should look into the ORC and read it for yourself.  A simple search could save you a lot of grief later.
> 
> Knowledge is very powerful...and ignorance of the law is no excuse.
> ...


That link was a big help. Thank you.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Smitty82,
You're welcome, glad I could help.  I considered carrying a knife, instead of a firearm, for a while. However, my CCW permit do NOT cover carrying a knife.

The type of knife carried, its' use as a defensive weapon and how it gets carried have some legal gray areas. At the time of when I was reading the ORC, it just seemed simpler to carry the firearm and be done with it. Firearm regulations are more clear cut, defined and understood by most law enforcement.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

So legally, is a folding knife that has a pocket clip showing while the rest of the knife is hidden inside a pocket considered considered concealed, or open carry?
.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Ugh... Ok, look deeper into the ORC: *2923.11 Weapons control definitions.*

As used in sections 2923.11 to 2923.24 of the Revised Code:

(A) &#8220;Deadly weapon&#8221; means any instrument, device, or thing capable of inflicting death, *and designed or specially adapted for use as a weapon, or possessed, carried, or used as a weapon.* 

I would define the knife your FIL gave you and are carrying on your belt as a tool. I carry a gun for a weapon and a pocket knife as a tool. I cut all kinds of things, paper, cardboard, food, etc. Now if I were carrying a K-bar, that knife is specifically designed as a weapon, aka the Marine Corps Fighting Knife. 

Also:
*2923.20 Unlawful transaction in weapons.
*
(A) No person shall:

(3) Manufacture, possess for sale, sell, or furnish to any person other than a law enforcement agency for authorized use in police work, any brass knuckles, cestus, billy, blackjack, sandbag, *switchblade knife, springblade knife, gravity knife, or similar weapon;*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think i would try to find a web site to the ohio state police or other goverment agency and contact them through an email and get a clear answer to this question. ignorance of the law is no excuse. and the answers you get here are mostly just opinions. and a few threads that give some definitions of dangerous weapons. or just make a trip down to the police station or give them a call. 

i just think this is to important to go by some opinions on here. no offence to anyone who has replied here. i know we have laws here in indiana that covers knife blade length. tho im not really sure what they are. but i did read somewhere about these laws. i carry a pocket knife with the clip on it, and clip it on the inside of my pocket. but i have deer hunted with a hunting knife and for awhile i even carried a rapala fillet knife for field dressing my deer. i carried them on my belt. and have checked in at a check station and talked to many dnr guys and nothing was ever said about my knife. but that dont mean it was legal. i just dont know.
sherman


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Sherman, there is no blade length defined in the Ohio Revised Code for any knife. Also, if you google Ohio Knife laws you'll find the excerpts to the same references already posted.

As the OP stated, he uses the knife for general utility purposes so per Ohio law, there should be no issue.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just sent an email to the indiana state police and asked what our laws are. i would suggest you do the same with the ohio state police. i,ll let you know what i find out about our laws over here.
sherman


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> i just sent an email to the indiana state police and asked what our laws are. i would suggest you do the same with the ohio state police. i,ll let you know what i find out about our laws over here.
> sherman


Here's the link for the Indiana code, there is no length restriction in IN either.

http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/2010/title35/ar47/ch5.html


*IC 35-47-5-2*
Knife with blade that opens automatically or may be propelled
Sec. 2. It is a Class B misdemeanor for a person to manufacture, possess, display, offer, sell, lend, give away, or purchase any knife with a blade that:
(1) opens automatically; or
(2) may be propelled;
by hand pressure applied to a button, device containing gas, spring, or other device in the handle of the knife.
As added by P.L.311-1983, SEC.32. Amended by P.L.70-2000, SEC.2.

*IC 35-47-5-2.5*
Possession of a knife on school property
Sec. 2.5. (a) As used in this section, "knife" means an instrument that:
(1) consists of a sharp edged or sharp pointed blade capable of inflicting cutting, stabbing, or tearing wounds; and
(2) is intended to be used as a weapon.
(b) The term includes a dagger, dirk, poniard, stiletto, switchblade knife, or gravity knife.
(c) A person who recklessly, knowingly, or intentionally possesses a knife on:
(1) school property (as defined in IC 35-41-1-24.7);
(2) a school bus (as defined in IC 20-27-2-8); or
(3) a special purpose bus (as defined in IC 20-27-2-10);
commits a Class B misdemeanor. However, the offense is a Class A misdemeanor if the person has a previous unrelated conviction under this section and a Class D felony if the offense results in bodily injury or serious bodily injury to another person.
(d) This section does not apply to a person who possesses a knife:
(1) if:
(A) the knife is provided to the person by the school corporation or possession of the knife is authorized by the school corporation; and
(B) the person uses the knife for a purpose authorized by the school corporation; or
(2) if the knife is secured in a motor vehicle.
As added by P.L.72-2006, SEC.9.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I got my answer, and i appreciate all the feedback. At this point however its seems as though we are just beating a dead horse.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Ruminator said:


> So legally, is a folding knife that has a pocket clip showing while the rest of the knife is hidden inside a pocket considered considered concealed, or open carry?
> .


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sharp Charge said:


> Here's the link for the Indiana code, there is no length restriction in IN either.
> 
> http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/2010/title35/ar47/ch5.html
> 
> ...


your observation of the law is the same as what i got from the indiana state police. there is no law regarding the length of the blade. and i could find nothing on carring it on your belt or in your pockets. i would just assume ohio laws are about the same. i did try to email the ohio state police, but for some reason my email didnt go through.

but it does seem like many years ago i read there was size restrictions on blade size in indiana. but that was a long time ago. the laws could have changed, and ofcourse i could have had one of my famous brain farts and dreamed it,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

No problem. Most LE agencies will quote the ordinance and not much more. Of course if circumstances dictate one was doing something illegal with the knife, the charges would change. For the normal (is there such a thing?) everyday person, there isn't usually much to worry about with a knife in the pocket or on the belt. 

Don't go playing Ninja Turtles with swords or your results might vary.... lol :Banane35:


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Toothpick.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Something else to consider would be "Inducing Panic" laws. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Rod-Man said:


> Something else to consider would be "Inducing Panic" laws.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No. The OP isn't talking about carrying a machete, he's talking about an average sized fixed blade knife.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Not interested in an argument. Your idea and someone else's idea of average size fixed blade may differ. One things for sure. If your in a crowded theater and someone yells he's got a knife. As a result of a stampede for the door 3 ppl are trampled to death. Trust me, your liable. Even though you were within your right to legally carry that blade.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Rod-Man said:


> Not interested in an argument. Your idea and someone else's idea of average size fixed blade may differ. One things for sure. If your in a crowded theater and someone yells he's got a knife. As a result of a stampede for the door 3 ppl are trampled to death. Trust me, your liable. Even though you were within your right to legally carry that blade.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


So if I have a zippo on my belt and someone yells he's got a lighter! Would I be liable then too? I've carried everything from a small picket knife, up to a 6 inch blade on my belt for years without any hassle. I think this entire thread is moot. It's a friggin knife, get over it. You wouldn't get hassle for walking down the street with a baseball bat, would you?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess the quick answer dfan is yes. If it induced panic. It isn't very likely though I must say. Knives and Guns have a very different stigma than say lighters or ball bats. In fact I can almost already see the headlines about how Ohio's right to carry laws need another look. I'm in no way defending inducing panic laws and I didn't write them so your barking up the wrong tree if you don't like them. Just sayn they exist and if the OP'er is interested in the legality of carrying a knife he should look into them. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I think you're taking it too far, that's all. OP's walking into where ever with a say this knife on his belt







I don't see someone freaking out over it. Could they, sure I suppose. Now if he walked in with the knife in hand doing something dumb that would cause one to panic, then yes he's liable and will probably be arrested on other charges as well. 

Don't nuke it fellas, it's not rocket science. No one wants to cause or get into any trouble but sometimes people read to deep and make things a bigger issue than they need to be.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like you agree with me "sure I suppose" Thanks for the concurrence. Is it likely? no, is it possible? Absolutely. 
P.S. nuke whatever you want guys its awsome!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'd say the person screaming about the tiny knife on someones belt was the one inducing panic. Apply your freedom of speech to the same situation. You are allowed to say fire, you are not allowed to yell Fire in a theatre to incite panic. YOU incited the panic, not the guy carrying a legal item. Lets not get silly now. 

How about I scream RABID DOG when I see that old lady with a fox stoll or some guy with a coonskin cap? Send them to jail for wearing them? Or me for being a goof? It's rather obvious to me.


----------



## Rod-Man (Feb 4, 2012)

I disagree. If there is a fire and you yell fire you've done nothing wrong. In the above example there would have been a knife. 
Now, would I yell knife. No, but different ppl have different comfortability levels. Especially ppl blinded by media bias. By the word of the law you don't have to do anything illegal. You just have to put legitimate panic in a group of ppl. I'm not just pulling this outta my rear. Look it up. I probably think its as silly as you do, but if you don't think its worth 5 mins. Of the OP's time to look into it. Ok. That's not how id handle it and id call that approach a little hard headed. But I digress.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I sure hope the weather gets better and stays that way. OGF is definitely hosting a lot of idiotic forums lately. Must be cabin fever still! LOL The law doesn't care what you or me think. Any person carrying any thing that can be used as a weapon even a 1 inch bubble gum knife can get you arrested.Buddy got picked up with a ball bat behind his truck seat. He played adult soft ball twice a week and kept it there. He wasn't on his way to or from. So it cost him 350.00 and costs for a concealed deadly weapon. There is so much more to consider then the size.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

So what's the rest of the story? You don't just get "got picked up with a ball bat behind his truck seat"...


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> So what's the rest of the story? You don't just get "got picked up with a ball bat behind his truck seat"...


It was a road side check point that's all. Son all most got arrested to for same thing. Because he was young. Oh they said he looked suspicious.He was on his way home from milking at the dairy barn. LOL that was funny he looked like an oldd farmer with his jean cuffs rolled up. Cop reach down took a pick pinch out of his pants cuff and says and just what is this? And took a big whiff made an awfull face and threw it down. He had thought it was pot or something. Boy just smiled and said aww cow POOP(not allowed to say the s word here)You got to know that son of mine. Layed back all the time. oh yeah he's over 30 now and still hasnt been in any trouble. Just a cop with spare time I guess. LOL Need less to say he got to go on his way.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

viper1 said:


> It was a road side check point that's all. Son all most got arrested to for same thing. Because he was young. Oh they said he looked suspicious.He was on his way home from milking at the dairy barn. LOL that was funny he looked like an oldd farmer with his jean cuffs rolled up. Cop reach down took a pick pinch out of his pants cuff and says and just what is this? And took a big whiff made an awfull face and threw it down. He had thought it was pot or something. Boy just smiled and said aww cow POOP(not allowed to say the s word here)You got to know that son of mine. Layed back all the time. oh yeah he's over 30 now and still hasnt been in any trouble. Just a cop with spare time I guess. LOL Need less to say he got to go on his way.


A road side check point doesn't constitute probable cause to search the truck though... Now a face full of cow poo, that's funny


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Sharp Charge said:


> A road side check point doesn't constitute probable cause to search the truck though... Now a face full of cow poo, that's funny


Well it does when you say they can... as he did. But if you got nothing to hide why object! Yes I have to admit. I was mad they would take advantage of a young kid. But thought that was funny to. He should have been able to tell any way. He always had to undress and change in the garage. You dont spend that much time in a barn and walk into a house with out changing and showering. Else you can't be in 50 ft of down wind of you. LOL


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I feel like i induced panic by starting this thread... good grief


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Smitty82 said:


> I feel like i induced panic by starting this thread... good grief


Naaah, just a little debating. It's all good. :Banane35: Pics of the knife in question btw.


----------

